# مواقع مفيدة لحساب استهلاك المياة



## محمد عمر عمر (17 يونيو 2011)

بعد محاولة لتحديد معدل استهلاك الفرد من المياة توصلت لعددة مواقع ارى انها مفيده
Water usage calculator 
https://www.ywsonline.co.uk/internet/CCD.nsf/0/A170595E50FAF788802578B2002592DE?Editdocument​​http://www.csgnetwork.com/waterusagecalc.html​​http://www.cob.org/services/utilities/water-calculator.aspx​​http://www.hunterwater.com.au/Save-Water/Water-Usage-Calculator.aspx#results​​وارجو الافادة حول اي مرجع لمعدل لستهلاك الفرد للمياة
فمثلا افادت بعض المقالات ان معدل استهلاك الفرد وصل الي 200 لتر /للفرد/ اليوم وقد تزيد الي 250
فارجو تأكيد المعلومة او تصحيحها


----------



## محمد عمر عمر (17 يونيو 2011)

​Water Consumption for Various Purposes: ​​Types of Consumption ​Normal Range (lit/capita/day) ​Average ​% ​1 
Domestic Consumption ​65-300 ​160 ​35 ​2 
Industrial and Commercial Demand ​45-450 ​135 ​30 ​3 
Public Uses including Fire Demand ​20-90 ​45 ​10 ​4 
Losses and Waste ​45-150 ​62 ​25 ​


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد عمر عمر (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*Average Domestic Water Usage Chart متوسط استهلاك المياه*

thisplace.com.au - Average Domestic Water Usage Chart


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا,


----------



## بهاء فخرى (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن الافادة بالجداول الخاصة بالاستهلاك اليومى للمياه من الكود الدولى


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

